# 1/2" Double Raised Panels...



## sbn2263 (Jun 5, 2008)

I might be needing to duplicate an old screen that has 1/2" thick panels which are raised on both sides, so that there is a 1/4" lip around the whole panel that fits into the frame. So far all of the panel raising bits I've seen are for 3/4" stock. Has anyone else done something like this? Maybe a table saw is the best solution? I'm open to suggestions....Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sbn2263

Check out the set below,, it will do what you want..


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=03002

=====



sbn2263 said:


> I might be needing to duplicate an old screen that has 1/2" thick panels which are raised on both sides, so that there is a 1/4" lip around the whole panel that fits into the frame. So far all of the panel raising bits I've seen are for 3/4" stock. Has anyone else done something like this? Maybe a table saw is the best solution? I'm open to suggestions....Thanks!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

sbn2263 said:


> I might be needing to duplicate an old screen that has 1/2" thick panels which are raised on both sides, so that there is a 1/4" lip around the whole panel that fits into the frame. So far all of the panel raising bits I've seen are for 3/4" stock. Has anyone else done something like this? Maybe a table saw is the best solution? I'm open to suggestions....Thanks!


So it's a panel that is raised 1/8" from edge to face? Is it a flat bevel or other profile? How wide is the 1/4" tongue on the edge and how wide is the raised portion (or the angle if you have determined that)? Got any pictures?


----------



## sbn2263 (Jun 5, 2008)

Charles M said:


> So it's a panel that is raised 1/8" from edge to face? Is it a flat bevel or other profile? How wide is the 1/4" tongue on the edge and how wide is the raised portion (or the angle if you have determined that)? Got any pictures?


I don't think that the Sommerfeld set is it. It appears that set only bevels one side and backcuts the other. This panel is beveled the same on both sides. 

The panel measures 23-5/8" x 10" and is 1/2" thick. The panel is raised 1/8" from edge to face and the flat bevel is 1-7/8" wide. As the pictures show, there is a rather steep bevel at first, then the panel gently slopes to the edge. Both sides of the panel are beveled the same, but the one side is very weathered and it did not show up well in the pics. Hope you can make sense out of this


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sbn

see below. it can be done in many profiles front and back side...
but I will say it's looks like it was done with the table saw,,the way they did it along time ago,but many still do it this way...

Here' some more shots of the jig,it's easy jig to make.. 

=======


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I think Bob is correct that it was likely done on a table saw originally. I don't know of any router bits that will even get you close to that


----------



## sax13 (Jan 27, 2009)

1/2" mat. only gives you a 1/8" depth of cut per side. depending your reach or reveal of raised panel we should be able to take care of your tool. call me at 715 662 2015. bob.


----------

